# SIP Ariel



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

This is Ariel, she died from dropsy on 3rd July 2013. :-( I still miss her.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I'm always afraid my own fish will get that disease, it must have been horrible for you. SIP little Ariel.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

She was quite a beautiful fish! I'm sorry for your lost!


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Happy & Silver. It was awful, we tried out best but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## The Wickedest Witch (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks april & sassy. We did get one spawn from her & 1 daughter so she will live on. <3


----------

